# Donde conseguir simulacion de HT12E/D



## SERBice (Dic 24, 2011)

Necesito saber donde conseguir la simulacion del HT12E y HT12D para Proteus (ISIS).

Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## lubeck (Dic 24, 2011)

> Necesito saber donde conseguir la simulacion del HT12E y HT12D para Proteus (ISIS).



Como para que necesitas saber como simularlo???

es como si pusieras un simple switch.... los errores *son fisicos*, no de calculo ni cosa por el estilo...

que yo sepa no hay modelos para esos integrados.... tampoco para los modulos RF...

no se como explicarlo pero pon una simple conexion con un switch y ya esta la simulacion... es el equivalente...


----------

